# Worst Computer Brand?



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm really starting to get to like to post these sort of threads. :3 Anyway, in your opinion, which brand makes the absolute worst computers? My vote goes to HP, because I'm pretty mad at them because I had a HP Pavilion laptop that BROKE IN HALF after 2 1/2 years of use! Anyway, what say you? :3


----------



## Cloudyhue (Apr 25, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I'm really starting to get to like to post these sort of threads. :3 Anyway, in your opinion, which brand makes the absolute worst computers? My vote goes to HP, because I'm pretty mad at them because I had a HP Pavilion laptop that BROKE IN HALF after 2 1/2 years of use! Anyway, what say you? :3


My Toshiba laptop screen is falling off after only two years of having it.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 25, 2017)

Cloudyhue said:


> My Toshiba laptop screen is falling off after only two years of having it.


Sorry, dude... I feel your pain.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 25, 2017)

Apple. Wait, Apple's not a computer..

Apart from Apple: HP or Toshiba. My LG laptop's been through so much abuse you'd think people could sue me for electronics abuse.

I still fucking hate it though.. Windows Vista..


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 25, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Apple. Wait, Apple's not a computer..
> 
> Apart from Apple: HP or Toshiba. My LG laptop's been through so much abuse you'd think people could sue me for electronics abuse.
> 
> I still fucking hate it though.. Windows Vista..


Hehe... I know how much you hate Apple, Yakamaru.  And, I never knew that LG even made computers. In fact, are they even still around? I haven't seen any adverts from them in ages...


----------



## Andromedahl (Apr 25, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> I still fucking hate it though.. Windows Vista..


Almost as bad as Windows ME if not on par.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 25, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> Almost as bad as Windows ME if not on par.


On a laptop? Come on. 

That shit's hilarious, when it's not infuriating, giving you so much rage you could HATE your laptop into non-existence. 

...But if you did, you'd no longer have a laptop. 



FluffyShutterbug said:


> Hehe... I know how much you hate Apple, Yakamaru.  And, I never knew that LG even made computers. In fact, are they even still around? I haven't seen any adverts from them in ages...


Not sure. My laptop was bought back in late 2008.

I doubt LG's still around though. A bit of a shame, really. My laptop's still working, even after all the abuse: Bitcoin mining, dropping it on the floor, sending it flying down the fuckin' stairs, getting run over by my mom's car, +++..

Still works, unbelievably enough.


----------



## KeitoTheMidnightFox (Apr 25, 2017)

Back in the day I would say Dell. And I remain to say Dell. They may have or may not have improved since then. But I was fixing my friends laptop and out of all brands. Dell was being a pain. I used to like HP computers but after trying Toshiba I kinda liked Toshiba bit more. And I do like my ASUS Gaming laptop to... And my mac... But ever since I got into building computers and building my own rigs. Its hard for me to recommend any factory built computer. Unless its ASUS. I've had good things with ASUS. Among laptops and PC parts.


----------



## Andromedahl (Apr 25, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> On a laptop? Come on.
> 
> That shit's hilarious, when it's not infuriating, giving you so much rage you could HATE your laptop into non-existence.
> 
> ...But if you did, you'd no longer have a laptop.


Some of my first computer experiences as a kid were with Windows ME at school and just. Ugh. Even like 3 year old me knew shit stunk.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 25, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> Some of my first computer experiences as a kid were with Windows ME at school and just. Ugh. Even like 3 year old me knew shit stunk.


Hahaha. My mom had ME on hers, and boy was it just *incoherent mumbling, raving and frothing at the mouth*. I was fooling about for about 25 minutes on it, then found out it was a complete and utter piece of shit.

Then Windows XP came, and I fell in love.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 25, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Hahaha. My mom had ME on hers, and boy was it just *incoherent mumbling, raving and frothing at the mouth*. I was fooling about for about 25 minutes on it, then found out it was a complete and utter piece of shit.
> 
> Then Windows XP came, and I fell in love.


Hehe... Yeah, I was stuck with a Dell Dimension running ME for a few years, and it absolutely loved to freeze! By the way, fellas, a little while ago, I posted a thread about the worst OS....


----------



## B-Ghez (Apr 25, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Apple. Wait, Apple's not a computer..
> 
> Apart from Apple: HP or Toshiba. My LG laptop's been through so much abuse you'd think people could sue me for electronics abuse.
> 
> I still fucking hate it though.. Windows Vista..


I didn't know LG has laptop, I think it never sell in my country or I just don't know cause people around me not using it, I have once IBM laptop, not more than 2 year it's broken


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 25, 2017)

B-Ghez said:


> I didn't know LG has laptop, I think it never sell in my country or I just don't know cause people around me not using it, I have once IBM laptop, not more than 2 year it's broken


IBM sold off its computer division to Lenovo over 10 years ago...


----------



## B-Ghez (Apr 25, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> IBM sold off its computer division to Lenovo over 10 years ago...


yeah, I know, I buy it long time ago and I think that is the worst laptop I've ever had so far


----------



## Andromedahl (Apr 25, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Hahaha. My mom had ME on hers, and boy was it just *incoherent mumbling, raving and frothing at the mouth*. I was fooling about for about 25 minutes on it, then found out it was a complete and utter piece of shit.
> 
> Then Windows XP came, and I fell in love.


XP is the shit. Fond memories with that, they were the -other- first computer experiences; My first videogame was played on an XP machine, one of the OG sonic games on a Sega Genesis emulator. My pops was an ex-Sega employee and a pretty avid console gamer but sold everything related but his comp to make ends meet when I was born cause single parent. The comp was a Dell, forgot the specific model, but around 04, 05 he got into computer building and gave me the Dell as a hand me down and that was my first "very own" computer. 

Then after that dad build himself another comp and installed Vista and you could just see the regret on his face a week later about the choice. :^Y (He gave the the other PC he built as a hand me down too and we scrapped the Dell. Kinda miss it in all its grey, matte finished plastic glory.)

Now we just build our PCs together, just kinda swapping out parts as new shit comes out when we can manage to afford it, giving us patched together frankencomputers.


----------



## Simo (Apr 25, 2017)

I had bad luck with HP, and have always bought used Dells, which seemed a lot more reliable. (desktops)


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 25, 2017)

HP Pavilion, Compaq and Dell are the worst. I had two HP's that broke on me and I had to replace the motherboard in my Dell Studio due to a manufacturing flaw, which is now a discontinued model. And the touchpad still doesn't fucking work.


----------



## SwampGoat (Apr 25, 2017)

I like my Toshiba, it gets me through work.  Every time I've ever used an Asus has been a miserable experience.  Maybe it's just bad luck or cheap friends.  From my experiences it's the worst.


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Apr 28, 2017)

After working a few years with consumer electronics and being in direct contact with quite a big amount of different systems I'd have to go with something mentioned a bit earlier in the thread which are Toshiba laptops or even the all in ones.

We used to have certain offers going on and pumping out specific brands like crazy certain weeks. Everything from unpacking, setting the computer up and plain of just using them(at least counting a year back or so) Toshiba would easily be on my "stay away from these" list. Not to mention they were very common to see in for repairs as those pesky satellite ones were really popular some years back. Sure enough you usually get what you pay for and Toshiba mirrors that well, but they're just that little extra terrible and I'd barely want one for free. If you're going to cheap out though and looking at sub 500$ even 400 there's very little that beats an Asus laptop imo. I'd in general advise(without rambling on for too long and explaining too much). That if anyone today were to buy a laptop and didn't have the biggest bank, they should get an Asus or Entry gaming Asus or MSI gaming laptop, they seem to have the ball in the court for most parts.

HP is actually alright on the bigger scale, they did also move massive numbers where I worked so it wasn't surprising to see people having problems with them either, not impressed by any means however.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 28, 2017)

Fidelity


----------



## Storok (Apr 28, 2017)

!!!---OBVIOUS SATIRE---!!!

i think it is not a brand problem... the problem sits deeper inside!
AMD parts are the problem, when your computer contains an AMD part you are automaticly a little zichy* that has no plan of how a computer works.
All the cool kids using more expensive Nvidia and intel parts will laugh at you and will start excuding you from whatever they do together with their pc's.




Spoiler: Example



A: Whats up guys! I have an I7 4771 and a 1070, tell me your specs!
B: Nice! I have a gtx 1070, I7 6700...
C: radeon (i dont even know the number because I am not a zichy*), AMD processor (i dont even know what they are called)
A: Are you also buying your clothes at a discounter?
B: no they live in a tent!
C: But...
A: I mean they are probbably super rich because they are literally throwing money away by buying AMD parts that are obviously useless!
C: But the new AMD tech|-
A: Shut up you little zichy*!
B: Go get food from the dumpster!
C: "Disconnects, and thinks about what he did wrong"



:V

**zichy* is a free invented word to replace other offensive words, it is just used as an example in order to make the post more authentic.
If you want to know more about the words background feel free to ask me


----------



## SwampGoat (Apr 29, 2017)

I really don't know shit. Don't listen to me.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 29, 2017)

Storok said:


> !!!---OBVIOUS SATIRE---!!!
> 
> i think it is not a brand problem... the problem sits deeper inside!
> AMD parts are the problem, when your computer contains an AMD part you are automaticly a little zichy* that has no plan of how a computer works.
> ...


Oh, no! My laptop has an AMD processor.....


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 29, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Fidelity


I have never even heard of "Fidelity".


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 29, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I have never even heard of "Fidelity".


A friend of mine had a Fidelity laptop. The battery came DoA and, because he had no battery, couldn't use the internet with it at all so it was useless


----------



## real time strategist (Apr 29, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Oh, no! My laptop has an AMD processor.....


Pff, you can never outmatch my gtx 770 zichy*


----------



## Akai Kurieta (Apr 30, 2017)

eMachines, Dell and Compaq. :V Asus ftw.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 30, 2017)

Akai Kurieta said:


> eMachines, Dell and Compaq. :V Asus ftw.


Interesting thing about eMachinches... Did you know that they got sued by Apple before because they copied the design of the iMac G3 for one of their computers?


----------



## Akai Kurieta (Apr 30, 2017)

No I didn't.  Unoriginal copycats... >_>


----------



## Jinx34 (May 3, 2017)

2006-2012 HP laptops. Their cooling solutions in those are magnificent. Perhaps they're still garbage, I don't know.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 3, 2017)

Jinx34 said:


> 2006-2012 HP laptops. Their cooling solutions in those are magnificent. Perhaps they're still garbage, I don't know.


Mine was built in 2014, so who knows. The older ones might be better.


----------



## Jinx34 (May 3, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Mine was built in 2014, so who knows. The older ones might be better.



It was sarcasm . The older HP laptops are awful and overheat as soon as you look at them


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 3, 2017)

Jinx34 said:


> It was sarcasm . The older HP laptops are awful and overheat as soon as you look at them


Ohhh. XD


----------



## TimeItCorrectly (May 8, 2017)

Falcon Northwest, they overcharge.


----------



## Meowly555 (May 9, 2017)

my dad's 1995 (older than me) compaq is awesome.. it take the two of us to lift it up.  I think it's the best doorstop ever!  and now it's so old, fuzzy/furry stuff is starting to grow on it, haha!


----------

